# E90 1uzfe swap



## E90Nick (Dec 23, 2019)

Hello, first post on this forum. I have a 08 6 speed 328i that I traded for my 98 LS400. I'm someone coming from e46s so I'm somewhat familiar with bmws. This 328i feels so slow and sluggish compared to my old Japanese v8! 

My plan is to buy a totaled Lexus LS/SC/GS 400 and take out the 1uzfe (non vvti) and scrap the car. Then take said 1uz and swap it into my e90. I can fabricate the mounts for the engine and have found an adapter plate/flywheel/clutch set that will allow me to keep the stock 6 speed and drivetrain. 

I would like to keep it somewhat simple and keep the stock ecu and use the Lexus ecu for engine management. Would it be possible to tie in the ignition start signal wire to the Lexus ecu? How would I go about getting the tach to work? Also would the stock fuel pump be capable of supplying sufficient fuel to a v8?

TIA, Happy Holidays


----------



## E90Nick (Dec 23, 2019)

Bump.


----------



## marcozandrini (Feb 13, 2014)

What you’re planning is a nightmare. Period. Do you even know if the Lexus engine will fit in the E90 engine bay? All of the wiring will have to be changed. The car’s electronix will have to be adapted to the new engine. The transmission may not be properly geared for the v8. An easier solution would be to sell the car and buy another car with the desired power.


----------



## E90Nick (Dec 23, 2019)

marcozandrini said:


> What you're planning is a nightmare. Period. Do you even know if the Lexus engine will fit in the E90 engine bay? All of the wiring will have to be changed. The car's electronix will have to be adapted to the new engine. The transmission may not be properly geared for the v8. An easier solution would be to sell the car and buy another car with the desired power.


Yes, motor will fit. Trans gearing will be fine, diff gearing can be changed as well. I'm not looking for the easier solution, I had the car with the motor I'd like to swap into my e90. Brilliant, monster of a motor. I'd love to have it in my e90, if all else fails, I'll buy a e46 shell and swap it in there fairly easily. I'm just not keen with all the electronics that rolled out with the e90.

I'm coming from older cars, where it wouldn't be a problem to run two 'independent' ecu's.

So;
-Motor will fit
-Trans will be fine, especially with a longer gears in the rear. 
-adapter plate for the 1uz bell housing retains the stock n52 starter. 
-I can have a close friend fabricate the engine mounts & possibly trans mounts, depending on adapter plate thickness. 
-Radiators are surprisingly close in diameter. 
-Currently trying to determine between a throttle body adapter (to preserve etb) or keep stock 1uz tb and fit a cable in. 
-Not worried about emissions.
-Stock 1uz manifolds are catless but a tight fit, will do the job though.

That leaves;
-Wiring
-Fuel delivery 
-Tuning
-Exhaust after manifolds (least of worries)

Might be missing some things, just got off swing shift so I'm a bit tired. I know you said it would be a nightmare, but it would also be somewhat unique and an eye catcher. Not to mention, BMW looks with toyota reliability.

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## _.marx999._ (Dec 30, 2020)

E90Nick said:


> Hello, first post on this forum. I have a 08 6 speed 328i that I traded for my 98 LS400. I'm someone coming from e46s so I'm somewhat familiar with bmws. This 328i feels so slow and sluggish compared to my old Japanese v8!
> 
> My plan is to buy a totaled Lexus LS/SC/GS 400 and take out the 1uzfe (non vvti) and scrap the car. Then take said 1uz and swap it into my e90. I can fabricate the mounts for the engine and have found an adapter plate/flywheel/clutch set that will allow me to keep the stock 6 speed and drivetrain.
> 
> ...


Hey bro, i'm currently thinking of swapping the same 1uz-fe lexus v8 to my e90 328i bmw automatic. I was wondering if you fingered everything out and if the lexus v8 would work with my bmw automatic transmission. Thanks! Pls lmk


----------



## Kid_Luc!D (Jun 3, 2021)

I actually thought of this for my girls E90😅👌

I'm sure for the BMW auto it shouldn't take more than an adapter plate, motor mounts, maybe a piggyback ECU, exhaust, & plumbing?🧐🤔


----------

